# Contractors, drive thru's & gas station food



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Alright, the downfall of this profession is the long days on the road and job... too often I find myself making a pit stop and my guilty pleasures are Lipton sweetened tea, Reeses PB cups & the occasional MTO from sheetz...
What kinda junk food do U end up buying???


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Hot Dogs, Skittles and Lemonade/Tea.

I pack more often than not, but I've been known to put off the grocery store for a week or two.:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

When I saw "Contractors, drive-thus", I immediately thought of this:





:laughing:



Mine sin is chocolate cupcakes & chocolate milk.​


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Holy crap, I wonder how hurt that guy was.

Up here we have GREAT coffee. I usually stop for one at the local Tim Hortons on the way home.

Maybe a couple of donuts too.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

For me its cheap iced tea, a bag of combos, maybe some pop tarts, maybe a bag of peanuts or a snickers bar. 

That video reminds me of my first time through the burger king drive thru with my new truck. Luckily I realized my rack was too high before I took out the awning:laughing: I did look kinda stupid having to pull off to the right and walk the rest of the way through up to the windows:laughing:


Dave


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

katoman said:


> Holy crap, I wonder how hurt that guy was.
> 
> Up here we have GREAT coffee. I usually stop for one at the local Tim Hortons on the way home.
> 
> Maybe a couple of donuts too.


Six more weeks before I can get me some Timmie's. I'll be chaperoning the local high school band to a fesitval in Penticton and I always introduce them to TimBits. As I explain to them, "TimBits" is canajun for donut holes.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

dkillianjr said:


> For me its cheap iced tea, a bag of combos, maybe some pop tarts, maybe a bag of peanuts or a snickers bar.
> 
> That video reminds me of my first time through the burger king drive thru with my new truck. Luckily I realized my rack was too high before I took out the awning:laughing: I did look kinda stupid having to pull off to the right and walk the rest of the way through up to the windows:laughing:
> 
> ...


I tried to navigate the local burger stop's narrow & tight drive-through in my '67 IH Travelall and realized that there was no way to make the turn (I'll swear that beast had a turning radius of 80 feet!). I had to get everyone behind me to back out so I could do the same. Thanks for bringing back THAT memory.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Gough said:


> Six more weeks before I can get me some Timmie's. I'll be chaperoning the local high school band to a fesitval in Penticton and I always introduce them to TimBits. As I explain to them, "TimBits" is canajun for donut holes.


Lucky you. Don't forget you can buy their coffee in tins.

Who woulda thought we eat donut holes? :laughing: Goofy Canucks.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

katoman said:


> Lucky you. Don't forget you can buy their coffee in tins.
> 
> Who woulda thought we eat donut holes? :laughing: Goofy Canucks.


Tins?? Does Google Translate do Canadian to American??


----------



## DJ9222 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dunkin Donuts and Hostess cupcakes,,, My downfall................

And lets not forget Kit Kat bars


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Gough said:


> Tins?? Does Google Translate do Canadian to American??


They're selling their coffee in tins. So you can make your own at home.

Not tins to drink from. :laughing:


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

katoman said:


> They're selling their coffee in tins. So you can make your own at home.
> 
> Not tins to drink from. :laughing:


Sorry, Kato, I was joshing you, I knew what you meant. I spend 10 1/2 months out of the year calling them "cans". For six weeks, I have to remember cans=tins, eavestrough=gutter, hydro=electricity, and kilopascals=2/3 of a furlong/fortnight. I'm still a little shaky on that last one.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

arnold palmer iced tea :thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

OMG, that vid is friggin hilarious!!! But not really cuz I have a fifth wheel and I was an inch away from the same exact thing at a gas station...


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Mountain Dew and KitKats


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

It all confuses me too. Canadians are half British, half American and now half metric. :w00t:


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

katoman said:


> It all confuses me too. Canadians are half British, half American and now half metric. :w00t:


Wait a minute, doesn't that add up to 1 1/2??


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Gough said:


> Wait a minute, doesn't that add up to 1 1/2??



Make that 2.0... they're also half-wits. :jester:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Make that 2.0... they're also half-wits. :jester:


Just for that I'm taking out the half American. Now I'm a metricbrit. :tt2:


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Every mornin' its a large iced dunkin donuts coffee, breakfast sandwish and hash browns.. usually skip lunch or get something small..hellooo cholesterol


----------

